# ‌أ-	أنظمة توزيع المياه الصالحة للشرب والغير صالحة للشرب والحريق من خارج المبانى وحتى



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

نظام توزيع المياه

جزء ( 1 ) : عام
1/1 يتضمن القسم
‌أ-	أنظمة توزيع المياه الصالحة للشرب والغير صالحة للشرب والحريق من خارج المبانى وحتى نقط الالتقاء مع خطوط المرافق الرئيسية الموجودة حسب الموضح بالرسومات.
‌ب-	تتضمن أنظمة توزيع المياه الصالحة للشرب والحريق الآتى:
1-	المواسير وتركيبات المواسير. 
2-	الصمامات .
3-	الأجزاء الخاصة لتمديدات المواسير.
4-	حنفية إطفاء الحريق . 
5-	عدادات المياه .
6-	خزانات المياه .
7-	مركبات/مواد متنوعة لها علاقة بنظام توزيع المياه. 
‌ج-	المضخات المتعلقة بنظام توزيع المياه يتم توصيفها بالقسم 160 15- المضخات.


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

1/2	المراجع 
أ-	ASTM	الجمعية الأمريكية للاختبار والمواد
ASTM A126	المواصفات القياسية لمسبوكات الحديد الرمادى للصمامات والحواف (الفلنشات) وتركيبات المواسير
ASTM A193/A	المواصفات القياسية لمواد المسامير من سبائك الصلب والصلب غير القابل للصدأ للخدمة فى درجات الحرارة المرتفعة
ASTM A194/A	المواصفات القياسية للصواميل من الصلب الكربونى وسبائك الصلب للمسامير للخدمة فى درجات الحرارة والضغط المرتفعين 
ASTM B 62	المواصفات القياسية للبرونز التكوينى أو المسبوكات المعدنية الصغيرة
ASTM B584	مواصفات سبائك النحاس المسبوكة فى الرمال للتطبيقات العامة.
ASTM D1785	المواصفات القياسية للمواسير من لدائن البلاستيك من البولى فينيل كلورايد (PVC) جداول 40 ، 80 ، 120
ASTM D2467	قطع تركيبات المواسير من لدائن البلاستيك بولى فينيل كلورايد (PVC) من النوع ذو الرأس جدول 80
ASTM D2564	مواصفات اللاصق الذائب للمواسير وقطع التركيبات من لدائن البلاستيك بولى فينيل كلورايد (PVC)
ASTM D2855	عمل وصلات بالاصق الذائب للمواسير وقطع التركيبات من البولى فينيل كلورايد (PVC) 
ASTM F 436	مواصفات الورد (washers) من الصلب الصلد
ASTM D 3139	الوصلات لمواسير الضغط من البلاستيك باستخدام مواد إحكام مرنة
ب-	ANSI	المعهد القومى الأمريكى للمقاييس
ANSI B 16.5	حواف (فلنشات) المواسير الصلب وقطع التركيبات ذات الحواف
ج-	MSS	جمعية التوحيد القياسى للصانعين
MSS SP-70	صمامات البوابة من الحديد الزهر بنهايات بشفة (فلنشة) أو ملولبة 
MSS SP-71	صمامات عدم رجوع متأرجحة من الحديد الزهر بنهايات بشفة (فلنشة) أو ملولبة 
MSS SP-80	صمامات بوابة وكروية وزاوية وعدم رجوع من البرونز
د-	AWWA	الجمعية الأمريكية لأعمال المياه
AWWA C 651	مقاييس تعقيم خطوط مواسير المياه الرئيسية
AWWA C 700	مقاييس عدادات المياه الباردة من النوع بالإزاحة
هـ-	SASO	الهيئة العربية السعودية للمواصفات والمقاييس
SASO 14 مواسير مياه الشرب من البلاستيك غير اللدن 
SASO 15	طرق اختبار مواسير مياه الشرب من البلاستيك غير اللدن


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

1/3	التقديمات
‌أ-	بيانات المنتج والصيانة: تقديم بيانات الصانع للمنتج والصيانة للبنود الموصفة في هذا القسم.
‌ب-	رسومات التنسيق: تجهيز وتقديم رسومات التنسيق لتمديدات مواسير توزيع المياه.

1/4	الضمان 
‌أ-	تقديم ضمان كتابى يغطى التشغيل المرضى لتركيبات السباكة لمدة سنة من تاريخ الاستلام . خلال هذه المدة يتم الإصلاح بتوريد مواد جديدة لتحل محل التالفة بدون أى نفقات إضافية على صاحب العمل.

1/5	التخزين والمناولة والنقل
‌أ-	يجرى تخزين ومناولة ونقل المواسير وقطع التركيبات واللاصق بالتطابق التام مع تعليمات وتوصيات الصانع الكتابية.
‌ب-	لا تزال واقيات نهاية الصمامات /العدادات ما لم يكن ذلك ضروريا للفحص ثم يعاد تركيبها من أجل التخزين. يتم وقاية الصمامات/العدادات من العوامل الجوية. تخزن الصمامات/العدادات بالداخل . فى حالة ما إذا كان التخزين بالخارج ضروريا توضع الصمامات/العدادات بعيدا عن الأرض أو الرصف فى مغلفات محكمة ضد الماء.
‌ج-	تجهز الصمامات/العدادات لتجنب تلف الأجزاء الظاهرة. لا تستخدم عجلات الفتح باليد أو عامود تشغيل الصمام كنقط للرفع أو التجهيز.

1/6	ضمان الجودة
‌أ-	يتم التطابق مع متطلبات اللائحة الموحدة للسباكة (upc) القابلة للتطبيق بالإضافة إلى مقاييس ansi و asme المشار إليها فى هذا القسم.
‌ب-	مصدر واحد للصانع: تورد المواسير وقطع التركيبات والحواف (الفلنشات) لأى تركيب معين من مصدر واحد لتجنب عدم التوافق نتيجة لاختلاط المنتجات.
‌ج-	مؤهلات القائم بالتركيب تمديدات المواسير: يكون القائم بالتركيب موصى عليه من صانع تمديدات المواسير ويكون معتمدا من المهندس.


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

جزء (2 ) : المنتجات
2/1	المواسير وتركيبات المواسير 
‌أ-	تكون مواسير توزيع المياه وقطع التركيبات من البولى فينيل كلورايد الغير لدن (UPVC) جدول 80 مطابقا لمقاييس ASTM D 1785 .
‌ب-	المواسير وقطع التركيبات
1-	المواسير : تكون مواسير توزيع المياه خارج المبنى من البولى فينيل كلورايد الغير لدن (UPVC) جدول 80 مطابقا لمقاييس ASTM D 1785 أو فئة V مطابقة لمقاييس SASO رقم 14 و 15.
2-	قطع تركيبات المواسير: تكون من بولى فينيل كلورايد غير لدن (UPVC) جدول 80 مطابقة لمقاييس ASTM D 1785 من النوع ذو الرأس.
3-	نظام وصل الأطراف: باللحام باستخدام اللاصق الذائب المطابق لمقياس ASTM D 2564 .

2/2	الصمامات
‌أ-	يرجع إلى القسم 100 15- الصمامات.

2/3	الأجزاء الخاصة لتمديدات المواسير
‌أ-	مانعات ارتداد السريان مانعات الفراغ في الضغط:
1-	التصميم: تطابق جميع متطلبات IAPMO ومؤسسة USC للتوصيلات العرضية والأبحاث الهيدروليكية . مصممة على الحد الأدنى لفقد الوزن.
2-	جميع أجسامها وأغطيتها من البرونز (المطابقة لـ ASTM B 584 ) مع مانع فراغ من البرونز للمقاسات 3 و 4 بوصة. تستخدم مواد غير قابلة للصدأ أو التآكل لجميع أجزاؤها وصمامات البوابة الموردة تكون من النوع ذو الشفة وبعامود تشغيل غير صاعد لأعلى.
3-	الأجسام من الحديد الزهر (المطابقة لـ ASTM A 126 ) مع قطع عدم الرجوع المحملة على زنبرك معيارى ورأس مانع الفراغ من البرونز ودهان داخلى من الايبوكسى للمقاسات 6 بوصة وحتى 10 بوصة. تستخدم مواد غير قابلة للصدأ أو التآكل لجميع أجزاؤها. صمامات البوابة الموردة تكون من النوع ذو الشفة وبعامود تشغيل غير صاعد لأعلى.
4-	معايرة الضغط: لأقصى ضغط تشغيل ماء 150 باوند/البوصة المربعة psi .
5-	معايرة درجة الحرارة: درجة حرارة الماء من 32 درجة فهرنهيت حتى 140 درجة فهرنهيت .
6-	المواد المرنة [أقراص مقعد الصمام: يكون من النتريل بالمطابقة مع ASTM D200
7-	المقاس: تورد صمامات من نفس مقاس مواسير جهة دخول الماء ما لم يحدد خلاف ذلك.

2/4	حنفية إطفاء الحريق (Fire Hydrant)
‌أ-	من حديد زهر ، مطابقا لمقاييس AWWA C502 ، ببرميل جاف 6بوصة ، من النوع المروري. ويكون للمآخذ فوهتين للخرطوم مقاس 2,5 بوصة وواحدة 4,5 بوصة . ويكون للفوهة لولب من نوع اللولب الأمريكي القياسي الوطني لتوصيل لولب خراطيم الحريق طبقا لمقاييس NFPA 1963 وبالمطابقة مع متطلبات إدارة الحريق (الدفاع المدني) المحلية – وتشتمل المآخذ على جذع لوصلة لتركيب محبس إيقاف وحواف. ويكون لكل مأخذ سدادة وسلسلة. وتشطب الوحدات بدهان مينا أحمر ، ويكتب عليه بالعربية والإنجليزية" مأخذ إطفاء حريق " بحروف بارزة.

2/5	عدادات المياه
‌أ-	عام: يتطابق تصميم عداد المياه مع قواعد شركة المرافق وكذلك مع متطلبات SASO 238 أو AWWA C700 .
‌ب-	النوع : عداد مياه ذو انسياب توربينى.
‌ج-	وحدة القياس : المتر المكعب.
‌د-	الأحوال البيئية: من النوع الخارجى (خارج المبنى) ويناسب العمل تحت الأحوال الآتية:
1-	الرطوبة النسبية
	حد أدنى صفر فى المائة.
	حد أعلى 100% (تكثف).
2-	درجة الحرارة
	حد أدنى صفر درجة مئوية.
	حد أعلى 70 درجة مئوية ، فى حالة تعرضه لأشعة الشمس المباشرة مع عدم وجود مصدر حرارى داخلى.
‌ه-	تركيب عداد المياه: ذو جسم من حديد زهر محمى ضد المجالات المغناطيسية وبنهايات ذات شفة (فلنشة) وفئة معايرة 150 بالتطابق مع ANSI B 16.5 . تكون الريش الدوارة وآلية القياس من البلاستيك. طلاء الجسم الخارجى من طبقة ضد الصدأ من منتج قياسى عالى الجودة من الصانع.

2/6 خزانات المياه 
‌أ-	تنفذ خزانات المياه من الخرسانة المسلحة مع تبطينها بطانة غير منفذة للمياه على جميع الأسطح الداخلية وتغطية كاملة (TANKING) للحوائط الخارجية تتطابق مع متطلبات القسم 100 07 - عزل المياه. يتم حماية عازل المياه على الحوائط الخارجية من التربة بواسطة لوح حماية . تتطابق الخرسانة المسلحة مع متطلبات الباب 3- الخرسانة. تكون الخرسانة ذات قوة مقاومة للضغط 30 ميجا باسكال Mpa على الأقل بعد 28 يوما. يكون مقاس خزانات المياه كما هو موضح بالرسومات.
‌ب-	غطاء وإطار خزانات المياه : تكون الأغطية وإطارات خزانات المياه متطابقة لمتطلبات القسم 500 05- المصنوعات المعدنية. 
‌ج-	يجب أن يكون للخزان تهوية للجو الخارجي .
‌د-	الملحقات : يجب أن يتم توريد الخزان بالملحقات الكاملة .


2/7	مواد متنوعة
‌أ-	شريط التمييز: شريط من البولى إيثلين ذو قلب معدنى يمكن استبيانه ذو رمز ملون عرض 150 مليمتر وسمك 100 ميكرون موضح عليه نوع الخدمة المناسبة باللغتين العربية والانجليزية على التوالى.
‌ب-	غرف عدادات المياه والصمامات ونقاط الربط:
1-	التصنيع : تكون من الخرسانة المسلحة المصبوبة فى الموقع متطابقة مع قسم 300 03- الخرسانة المصبوبة في الموقع درجة 30 وبأسمنت بورتلاندى نوع I . تغلف الأسطح الداخلية لها بطبقتين (سمك 650 ميكرون) من ايبوكسى قار الفحم. تركب على الأسطح الخارجية طبقة مفردة ملتصقة تماما بسمك 4 مم من غشاء عازل للمياه ولوح حماية سمك 3مم.
2-	المقاس حسب الموضح بالرسومات.
3-	غطاء/إطار الغرفة: يتطابقان مع المتطلبات الواردة فى قسم 500 05- المصنوعات


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

جزء ( 3 ) : التنفيذ
3/1	المعاينة والاختبار
‌أ-	المواسير وقطع تركيباتها
1-	تختبر المواسير وقطع تركيباتها بالنظر من جهة الكشط والتلف والشقوق والتشقق إلى طبقات والكسر والتأثر بالعوامل الجوية. لا يتم تركيب المواسير وقطع التركيبات التالفة.
2-	تنظف المواسير وقطع تركيبات المواسير قبل التركيب.
3-	تستبعد مواد اللصق وباقى مواد تمديدات المواسير الأخرى التى تجاوزت تواريخ صلاحيتها المدونة وكذلك تستبعد الحاويات التي بها تسرب أو مفتوحة.
‌ب-	الصمامات 
1-	يختبر داخل الصمامات من خلال فتحات النهاية من حيث النظافة وخلوها من المواد الغريبة والتآكل. تزال مواد التغليف الخاصة المستخدمة لمنع تحرك الأقراص أثناء الشحن والمناولة.
2-	تبدأ تشغيل الصمامات من خلال دورات فتح-غلق وغلق – فتح واختبر الخواص ذات الأهمية مثل أن الدليل والقاع يعملان عند بدء التشغيل هذا.
3-	يختبر تطابق أوجه الشفاه (الفلنشات) من حيث أنها قد تسبب تسرب. يتم التأكد من مواد الحشيات (الجوانات) (Gasket) من حيث المقاس الصحيح وتركيب المواد المناسبة للخدمة وخلوها من التلف والعيوب.
4-	تستبدل الصمامات التال䙁ة بأخرى جديدة.

3/2	الأعمال المتعلقة
‌أ-	حفر الخنادق ومواد الفرشات لتمديدات المواسير تحت الأرض تتطابق مع قسم 225 02- حفر وردم الخنادق.
‌ب-	نزح المياه : تنزح المياه حيثما يكون مطلوبا يتطابق مع متطلبات قسم 200 02 – الأعمال الترابية.
‌ج-	عبور خطوط المواسير تحت الطرق: تتطابق مع متطلبات قسم 225 02- حفر وردم الخنادق.

3/3 تركيب نظام تمديدات المواسير
‌أ-	التركيب – عام
1-	تركب المواسير وقطع التركيبات والصمامات بالتطابق مع متطلبات AWWA M23
2-	يتم معاينة واختبار المواسير وقطع التركيبات والصمامات من حيث سلامتها وخلوها من عيوب الطلاء والتغليف والتبطين قبل التركيب.
3-	لا يزيد الانحراف عند الوصلات عن الحد الأقصى للانحراف الموصى به من صانع المواسير أو المقارنات لكل نوع من الوصلات ولكل مقاس من المواسير.
4-	وضع الكتل يسمح به فقط حيثما هو موضح.
5-	تركب المواسير المؤقتة والصمامات والعدادات وأجهزة القياس والمعدات اللازمة للاختبار الهيدروستاتيكى والتعقيم بالمطابقة مع رسومات التنفيذ التفصيلية المعتمدة.
‌ب-	المواسير وقطع تركيباتها
1-	تجميع نظم تمديدات المواسير 
‌أ)	جمع الوصلات الملتحمة باللاصق أو بالأطواق (الجوانات) بالتطابق التام مع توصيات صانع المواسير.
‌ب)	تستخدم بطانيات التسخين لمعالجة الوصلات الملتحمة.
2-	الوصلات بين المواد الغير متماثلة: توضع وصلات بشفة بين المواد الغير متماثلة.
3-	وضع المواسير فى الخنادق
‌أ) تمديدات المواسير ذات الوصلات الملتحمة باللاصق أو بالأطواق (الجوانات) مقاس 250مم أو أقل يمكن تجميعها بجانب أو فى الخندق.
‌ب) للخنادق بعمق 2 متر فأقل لا يتم تحريك تمديدات المواسير الموجودة بجانب الخندق فى نطاق ثلاث أطوال مواسير فى أى وصلة لم يتم معالجتها . يتم إنزال خط المواسير الذى تم تجميعه فى الخندق بطريقة متقدمة لتجنب الانحراف الزاوي الزائد للوصلات .
‌ج) للخنادق الأعمق من 2 متر تجمع المواسير فى الخندق.
‌ج-	التثبيت (Anchorage) و الأكتاف (Buttresses)
1-	تنشأ تثبيتات وأكتاف خرسانية حيثما هو موضح.
2-	تشدد الصمامات وقطع التركيبات الغير مزودة بتثبيتات أو أكتاف أو صلات مقيدة باستخدام قضبان صلب وقامطات مواسير أو باستخدام قضبان صلب ورابطات قضبان متصلة بمسامير ووصلات ميكانيكية حسب ما هو موضح .

3/4	تركيب الصمامات 
‌أ-	توضع الصمامات في أماكن يسهل الوصول إليها وتزود بدعائم منفصلة حيثما تدعو الضرورة. تركب الصمامات في مكان يسمح بحركة عامود تشغيل الصمام الكاملة.
‌ب-	تركب الصمامات باستخدام وصلات ذات شفة. تساوى أسطح الشفاه بحيث تكون متوازية. يتم تجميع الوصلات بالتطابق مع توصيات صانع الصمامات فيما يخص الأطواق والمسامير.


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

3/5 ضبط الجودة بالموقع
‌أ-	الاختبار الهيدروستاتيكى 
1-	تردم تمديدات المواسير المراد اختبارها جزئيا مع مراعاة أن تكون وصلاتها مكشوفة أثناء الاختبار ما لم يوجه المهندس بغير ذلك.
2-	تحمى الوصلات المكشوفة من أشعة الشمس المباشرة أثناء الاختبار. يجرى الاختبار الهيدروستاتيكى مع مراعاة أن لا تزيد درجة حرارة مياه الاختبار عن 40 درجة مئوية أثناء فترة الاختبار.
3-	توفر مقاومة مؤقتة للدفع باستخدام دعائم خشبية عند التغييرات فى الاتجاه قبل إجراء الاختبار الهيدروستاتيكى لتمديدات المواسير المجمعة.
4-	لا يتم ضغط أى تمديدات مواسير ملحومة باللاصق حتى يتم معالجة الوصلات (Cured) طبقا لتعليمات الصانع.
5-	تجرى الاختبارات الهيدروستاتيكية فى حضور المهندس وقبل وضع الطبقة المغلفة للوصلات والتعقيم . تجرى الاختبارات الهيدروستاتيكية بعد تصلد أعمال الخرسانة المصاحبة بمدة 7 أيام على الأقل بالنسبة للخرسانة القياسية.
6-	توضع مضخة الاختبار على أرض ثابتة بعيدا عن تمديدات المواسير, ويكون للمضخة صمام تنفيس معاير ومثبت عليه بطاقة مضبوط على ضغط 10% أعلى من ضغط الاختبار أو بحد أعلى 170 كيلو باسكال kpa فوق ضغط الاختبار بالنسبة لأنظمة تمديدات مواسير الضغط.
7-	يستخدم مقياس ضغط معاير ومثبت عليه بطاقة ذو مدى مناسب لضغط الاختبار لأنظمة تمديدات مواسير الضغط.
8-	يجرى الاختبار الهيدروستاتيكي باستخدام ماء عذب يملأ خط المواسير قبل إجراء الاختبار بمدة 24 ساعة.
9-	يكون ضغط اختبار الخط الرئيسى لتوزيع المياه 1035 كيلو باسكال (kpa) (150 psig ) أو 345 كيلو باسكال (kpa) (50 psig ) فوق ضغط التشغيل أيهما أعلى.
‌أ)	تختبر الخطوط التي تم ردم وصلاتها باختبار الضغط المذكور بعاليه لمدة 24 ساعة.
‌ب) تختبر الخطوط التي لم يتم ردم وصلاتها باختبار الضغط المذكور بعاليه لمدة 4 ساعات.
‌ب-	التفتيش 
1-	تختبر المواسير المكشوفة والوصلات وقطع التركيبات والصمامات وصمامات المطافئ من ناحية التسرب أثناء الاختبار الهيدروستاتيكى.
2-	تستبدل المواسير التي بها تسرب والوصلات وقطع التركيبات بالتطابق مع المتطلبات المذكورة في هذا القسم.
3-	يعاد الاختبار الهيدروستاتيكى بعد إصلاح العيوب حتى يثبت النظام أنه مرضى.
4-	يكون نظام تمديدات المواسير مرضيا عندما لا يكون هناك دليل على حدوث تسرب أو فقد فى الضغط بعد مدة الاختبار الموصفة.
‌ج-	طرق الإصلاح
1-	تتطابق مع المتطلبات الموصفة في هذا القسم الخاصة بالإمداد بمواد جديدة مطلوبة للإحلال في المناطق التالفة.
2-	تتطابق مع توصيات الصانع الخاصة بالإصلاح الدائم والمؤقت لتمديدات المواسير.
‌د-	التجهيز بعد إجراء الاختبار
1-	بعد إتمام الاختبارات الهيدروستاتيكية يتم صرف خطوط المواسير بطريقة معتمدة.
2-	تزال تمديدات المواسير والمعدات المؤقتة الخاصة بالاختبار والتى انتهت الحاجة إليها.
3-	التغطية بالطلاء فى الموقع بعد إتمام الاختبارات الهيدروستاتيكية وقبل إجراء التعقيم يوضع /يعاد وضع طبقة بطانة حسب المطلوب ثم توضع طبقة طلاء واقي على المكونات المعدنية الغير مدهونة من نظام تمديدات المواسير شاملة الوصلات كما هو موصف في هذا القسم ، ما عدا النهايات المكشوفة من نهايات المواسير الصلب حتى القارنات فيلف عليها شريط عليه قار الفحم يوضع على الساخن.

3/6	الردم
‌أ-	ردم الخنادق يتطابق مع متطلبات قسم 225 02- حفر وردم الخنادق.
‌ب-	شريط التمييز: ضع شريط تمييز مستمر أثناء ردم الخنادق الخاص بالخدمات الممددة تحت الأرض. ضع الشريط على عمق 300 مم تحت مستوى سطح الأرض النهائى.

3/7	التجهيز للاستخدام
‌أ-	عام 
1-	التعقيم : تعقم خطوط مياه الشرب بالتطابق مع مقاييس AWWA C 651 قبل وضع الخطوط فى الخدمة.
2-	الهيبوكلوريت المستخدم فى تمديدات مواسير RTR يكون فى شكل محلول.
‌ب-	التعقيم
1-	يغسل نظام المياه بأكمله جيدا ويعقم باستخدام الكلور قبل وضع النظام فى التشغيل طبقا للطرق الموصوفة بواسطة السلطة المختصة و/أو موصوفة فى AWWA C651 أو كما يلى:
‌أ) يملأ النظام أو جزء منه بمحلول من الماء/الكلور يحتوى على 50 جزء في المليون على الأقل من الكلور.
‌ب) يعزل (بإغلاق الصمامات) النظام أو جزء منه ويظل مغلقا لمدة 3 ساعات.
‌ج) يصرف المحلول السابق من النظام أو جزء منه ويعاد ملؤه بمحلول ماء/كلور يحتوى 200 جزء فى المليون على الأقل من الكلور.
‌د) يعزل النظام أو جزء منه ويظل معزولا لمدة 3 ساعات.
‌ه) بعد انتهاء مدة العزل المسموح بها يغسل النظام باستخدام ماء نظيف صالح للشرب حتى لا يتبقى الكلور فى الماء الخارج من النظام.
‌و) تقدم عينات من المياه فى زجاجات معقمة للسلطات المختصة.
‌ز) يعاد إجراء العملية فى حالة أن الاختبار البيولوجى الذى يتم إجراؤه بمعرفة السلطات المختصة يوضح وجود تلوث.
‌ح) تزال معدات التطهير وتمديدات المواسير المؤقتة بعد اعتماد اختبارات التطهير.
‌ط) تقدم تقارير عن أنشطة التنظيف والتعقيم.


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

/8	اختبارات التشغيل
‌أ-	اختبارات التشغيل: بعد اعتماد التطهير يتم إجراء اختبارات التشغيل فى حضور صاحب العمل / المهندس للتأكد من أن كل صمام فى حالة التشغيل المضبوطة.


----------



## mohamed2009 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## pora (16 أبريل 2010)

تفصيل اكثر من رائع شكراااااا


----------



## Alinajeeb (16 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## architect one (13 مايو 2010)

الإخوة محمد وبورة وعلي بارك الله بكم وشكراً لمروركم .


----------



## ايمن حسين (21 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (21 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا .. 

هل يوجد مرفق أو ملف يحتوي كل هذا ؟ ورسومات لو امكن ؟

تحياتي


----------



## ايمن حسين (6 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 00000000


----------



## arch_hamada (6 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورمشكورمشكور*مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**مشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**مشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**مشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكور**
**مشكور*


----------



## ابوشامة (31 أكتوبر 2010)

شكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككرا


----------



## احمد ع ميرغني (10 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## architect one (30 سبتمبر 2011)

الإخوة الأعزاء بارك الله بكم وشكراً لمروركم .


----------



## محمد 74 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

أريد معرفة المواصفات القياسية لمياه الشرب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أعمل بمحطة تنقية مياه و لا أريد أن أكون .......................


----------



## hardan1972 (11 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكورين عالمعلومات القيمه والى التقدم والمزيد


----------



## hardan1972 (11 ديسمبر 2011)

العلم جميل ومن الاجمل ان تعم الفائده عالجميع


----------



## محمد الجفري (15 أغسطس 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## تفاؤلى عنوانى (16 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خير 
موضوع رائع


----------

